# Scarborough, maiden trip



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

This is my first trip report so lets see how i go. After dropping the wife off at work i put in around 830 am. Only had a couple of hours fishing so i thought i would troll a couple of lures for flatties and bream and see if i set my yak up the way i wanted it. After about 30 minutes a bream hit my greedy guts and after short time found its way into my yak and then into my hessian bag. Trolled around for another hour or so changing between hard bodies and soft plastics. I had about 30 minutes left so i decided to start trolling back to my parking spot. About half way in i was hit by another bream. Another short tussle it also found its way in the hessian bag with its mate. Time was up so i beached the yak and went home. I was hopeful of catching something but wasn't expecting it so was rapt that i did on my first trip. The yak went well and i am happy with how it is set up. I am hooked now i think, was a great morning on the water. I took a pic of the fish,they were nothing to rave about, but made me happy.


----------



## rocket75 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice way to start your addiction! 
What lures did the job for you today?
Well done.


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

Greedy guts 55mm bleeding tiger prawn and a pink taylor made. Tried 4 different sp's but with no luck. Maybe not fishing them right


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Nicely done Nikko. Any legal fish in the yak is worth celebrating. Hope scarby serves you up some pan sized snapper in the near future!!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice Breambos Nikko. 
There are some horses out there around the 40cm mark, persistence will pay off.


----------



## Rift (Apr 20, 2014)

Good job mate! At least someone got back before the wind picked up :lol: . Took me ages from margate to scarborough!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Rift said:


> Good job mate! At least someone got back before the wind picked up :lol: . Took me ages from margate to scarborough!


Rift... there are times when kayaking, that the winds just get too much... it doesn't really matter if you beach your yak, grab your "must take valuables", walk back to your vehicle, drive back to the yak and lash it on, then go home.

Davey Jones's locker is so permanent.

I've had to do this once at Scarby... a sudden squall came up and I did the above.

Safety first, eh?

Jimbo


----------



## Rift (Apr 20, 2014)

You're right Jimbo,
some days just aren't worth it.
Any worse and we would have had to do the same.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

yaqdoq said:


> Nikko ,
> Well done on your firsts : trip report , outing etc .....
> When transitioning or just paddling around your Hb 's will generally be hit more than the SP's . I would recommend trolling HB's and when you stop reel in one hb and switch to a sp and work an area or have a third rod with an sp rigged ready to go ;-) . Good luck with this addiction .
> Please keep adding fuel for the other addicts :twisted:


yes please keep the reports coming dude, we all learn from each other


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

Well Cav, the advice you gave me helped helps, thank you


----------



## Nikko (Jul 5, 2014)

I'll try better next time lazy lol


----------

